# Puritan Theology of New England



## cornopean (Aug 28, 2008)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is offering a course this November. The course is taught by Cornelius Pronk and is entitled *Puritan theology of New England*. The course outline is here:

November 10 
*1. The Puritan Movement in England.*
Read Allen Carden. Puritan Christianity in America (Grand Rapids, MI: Baker, 1990), Chapter 10.

*2. John Robinson and the Separatists: their motivation for going to America. *
Read Allen Carden (Ibid.), Chapter 2.

*3. Pilgrim and Puritan Settlements in America: An Overview. *
Read: Mark Noll, A History of Christianity in the United States and Canada (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans, 1992), pp.35-53.

November 11
*1. The Ecclesiology of the Pilgrims and Puritans.*
Read: Stephen Brachlow. ‘John Robinson and the Separatist Ideal’ in The Puritan Experiment in the New World (Westminster Conference, 1976). 
Read: Keith Sprunger, 'The Learned Dr. William Ames, Dutch Backgrounds of English and American Puritanism (University of Illinois Press, 1972), pp.36-44; 183-206.

*2. The Covenant View of New England’s Congregationalists. *
Read: Peter Y. De Jong, The Covenant Idea in New England Theology (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans, 1945), Chapter 3.
Read: Sinclair Ferguson, John Owen on the Christian Life (Edinburgh: Banner of Truth Trust, 1987), Chapter 7.

November 12
*1. The Soteriology of Some Leading New England Theologians.*
Read: Richard J. Bauckham, ‘Adding to the Church during the early American Period’ (London: Westminster Conference, 1974).

*2. The Antinomian Controversy and the Trial of Anne Hutchinson.*
Read: Edmund S. Morgan, The Puritan Dilemma, The Story of John Winthrop, New York etc. (Pearson-Longman, 2006), Chapter 10.

November 13
*1. The Half-Way Covenant and its Implications for Paedo-baptism. *
Read: E. Brooks Holifield, The Covenant Sealed (New Haven and London, Yale University Press, 1974), Chapter 6.
Read: Peter Y. De Jong (Ibid.), Chapter 4.

*2. Roger Williams and the Separation of Church and State Issue.*
Read: ‘Roger Williams-The Earliest Legislator for a Full and Absolute Liberty of Conscience,’ in The Puritan Experiment in the New World (Westminster Conference, 1976).

November 14
*1. Why the Puritan Experiment Failed.*
Read: Allen Carden, Puritan Christianity in America (Grand Rapids, MI: Baker, 1990), Chapter 13.

*2. The Enduring Legacy of Puritanism.*
Read: Leland Ryken, Worldly Saints (Grand Rapids, Zondervan, 1986), Chapter 12.


We will be taping this course and making it available via our distance learning program. Contact me if you are interested.


----------

